# Miss Universe 2008.



## jimmyfa (Jun 13, 2007)

Miss Universe 2008 will be held in at the Diamond Bay Resort, Khanh Hoa province, Nha Trang city, Vietnam.
Beauties from more than 80 countries are expected to visit Vietnam to participate in the contest.
Scheduled to arrive in Vietnam on June 15, the contestants will experience a month of culture, sports and charity activities.
Organizers say they are going to welcome more than 800 international and local correspondents who have registered to attend the event, as well as thousands of tourists who will visit to witness the excitement.


















*Tickets are still available for the three most important shows at the Crown Convention Center in Nha Trang’s Diamond Bay:
– Final presentation show (July 8, from 8 p.m. to 10 p.m.)
– Dress rehearsal (July 13, from 7 p.m. to 11 p.m.)
– Live crown telecast (July 14, from 9 a.m. to 11 a.m.)









Crown Convention Center 's the stage on the largest scale ever in Vietnam, Located on a 10,000 square meter site in Diamond Bay’s Nha Trang Tourism and Entertainment Area, the center has an international-standard indoor stage with 7,500 seats.

*Miss Universe 2008*


----------



## marymonto (Jan 9, 2008)

The list of 80 beauty queens will take part Miss Universe in Vietnam:
Albania Matilda Mecini 19 years old/175m

Angola Lesliana Pereira 20/172

Antigua and Barbuda Athina James 18/180

Argentina Silvana Belli 19/175

Aruba Tracey Nicolaas 20/170

Australia Laura Dundovic 21/180

Bahamas Sacha Scott 19/165

Belgium Alizée Poulicek 21/175

Bolivia Katherine David Céspedes 19/172 

Brazil Natália Anderle 22/175

Canada Samantha Tajik 25/178

Cayman Islands Rebecca Parchment 25/178

China Wei Ziya 25/175

Colombia Taliana Vargas 20/180

Costa Rica María Teresa Rodríguez 21/168

Croatia Snježana Lončarevic 24/175

Curaçao Jenyfeer Mercelina 19/168

Cyprus Dimitra Sergiou 23/183

Czech Republic Eliška Bučková 18/175

Denmark Marie-Sten Knudsen 18/180

Dominican Republic Marianne Cruz 23/180

Ecuador Doménica Saporitti 19/172

Egypt Yara Naoum 20/175

El Salvador Rebeca Moreno 22/160

Estonia Julia Kovaljova 22/178

Finland Satu Sinikka 21/175

France Laura Tanguy 20/175

Georgia Gvantsa Daraselia 18/170

Germany Madina Taher 21/172

Ghana Yvette Nsiah 21/170

Greece Dionissia Koukiou 22/178

Guam Siera Robertson 18/178

Guatemala Jennifer Chiong 25/170

Honduras Diana Barrasa 22/178

Hungary Jázmin Dammak 24/172

India Simran Kaur Mundi 22/175

Indonesia Putri Raemawasti 21/170

Ireland Lynn Kelly 20

Israel Shunit Faragi 21/172

Italy Claudia Ferraris 19/172

Jamaica April Jackson 19/183

Japan Hiroko Mima 21/172

Kazakhstan Alfina Nassyrova 20/175

Korea Sun Lee 25/170

Malaysia Levy Li 20/170

Mauritius Marie-Anne Olivia Carey 19/170

Mexico Elisa Nájera 21/183

Montenegro Daša Živković 19/178

Netherlands Charlotte Labee 22/180

New Zealand Samantha Powell 21/178

Nicaragua Thelma Rodríguez 19/175

Nigeria Stephanie Oforka 20/180

Norway Mariann Birkedal 21/172

Panama Carolina Dementiev 19/175

Paraguay Giannina Rufinelli 22/170

Peru Karol Castillo 18/183

Philippines Jennifer Barrientos 22/172

Poland Barbara Tatara 24/175

Puerto Rico Ingrid Rivera 24/175

Romania Laura Redac 

Russia Vera Krasova 20/178

Serbia Bojana Borić 21/178

Singapore Shenise Wong 26/172

Slovakia Sandra Manáková 20/180

Slovenia Anamarija Avbelj 20/175

South Africa Tansey Coetzee 23/175

Spain Claudia Moro 22/180

Sri Lanka Aruni Rajapaksha 24/170

Switzerland Amanda Ammann 21/168

Tanzania Amanda Ole Sulul 21/172

Thailand Gavintra Photijak 21/178

Trinidad and Tobago Anya Ayoung-Chee 26/172

Turkey Sinem Sülün 19/173

Turks & Caicos Angelica Lightbourne 19/163

Ukraine Eleonora Masalab 19/178

United Kingdom Lisa Lazarus 20/178

Uruguay Paula Díaz 19/175

USA Crystle Stewart 26/175

Venezuela  Dayana Mendoza 22/178

Vietnam Nguyễn Thùy Lâm 20/169

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Universe_2008

Some photos:


----------

